# Need Help with CPO breeding



## dustzone (Oct 14, 2011)

I did 1 large water change 3 days ago, ever since then one of my CPO went missing, untill tonight. She is now full of eggs; the eggs are black. I'm setting up another tank her, this is my first time breeding CPO. Does anyone have tips on how to bred these guys? She is currently hiding all day, havent got a chance to take pics yet.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure she has a good hiding space, they'll be looking for places to hide such as under drift wood or areas that they can hide under.
Feed her lots of food, mine love frozen blood worms. However I'm sure pellets are more nutritious!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

what he said ^


----------



## dustzone (Oct 14, 2011)

Thx for the advice.


----------

